# Working and renting in Spain.



## Sootymurgs (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi to everyone from sunny West Yorkshire.

My wife and I are wanting to move over to Spain within the next 18 mths. I am a Designer (web advertising) and my wife works in the private sector. We are both set on renting an appartment somewhere out of the 'tourist' areas but if we wanted to do the coastal thing we wouldn't want it more than a couple of hours away. I can work from basically anywhere so long as I have an internet connection and my wife says she would pick up any type of work. We were thinking of Madrid or Barcelona but it seems we have picked the two most expensive Cities in Spain. Our problem is we can't seem to find a really good source for renting property in Spain. They all seem to want to sell property and if they do advertise rental property its for short term coastal resorts. Could someone please point us in the right direction.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sootymurgs said:


> Hi to everyone from sunny West Yorkshire.
> 
> My wife and I are wanting to move over to Spain within the next 18 mths. I am a Designer (web advertising) and my wife works in the private sector. We are both set on renting an appartment somewhere out of the 'tourist' areas but if we wanted to do the coastal thing we wouldn't want it more than a couple of hours away. I can work from basically anywhere so long as I have an internet connection and my wife says she would pick up any type of work. We were thinking of Madrid or Barcelona but it seems we have picked the two most expensive Cities in Spain. Our problem is we can't seem to find a really good source for renting property in Spain. They all seem to want to sell property and if they do advertise rental property its for short term coastal resorts. Could someone please point us in the right direction.


Well ............ dont look too far will you


----------



## Sootymurgs (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol! 

I actually found this link the moment I posted my message.

No doubt I shall have other questions although next time I propmise to look at the forum before posting. Lol!

Thanks.

Sootymurgs


----------

